# Truck Driving in Queensland



## truckersqueensland (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey all, I am 16, I absolutely love everything about trucks.

I am doing all of the "smart" subjects at school (physics, chemistry, maths b) and I don't really know what I want to do when I'm older. 

I was just wondering if I could have someone that has been a driver or is currently driving trucks in Queensland. You know what is the life of a truck driver like? I mean a truck driver isn't something that you go to university and study for, but I am thinking about a career in transport. Start off small, and work my way up to b-doubles, road trains, etc. Where is the money at? Where is the best place to go? 

I would love some information from a proffessional, 

Cheers


----------



## zara29 (Oct 8, 2013)

Try to get some idea from these sites which will help you professionally jobsintruckdriving(dot)com


----------

